# A little racey...



## Smurf Mamita (Jul 25, 2004)

Okay. One thing you must know before reading this, what the IB Program is. It's an international program for gifted students. It's kind of like AP, but it's just a little bit higher. Also, race is discussed in this article, so if anybody is offended, I'm sorry, I was just trying to be honest. So...Here's the article. I hope to put it in the school newspaper. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I was discussing school with one of my friends and I ended up complaining about the work I recieve in the IB Program. The response I got in return sturck me with complete shock.  "Why are you in that program anyway?  That's for smart, nerdy, white kids."  I didn't know how to reply to such a remark. It was just downright ignorant and uncalled for.  I then realized something. There aren't a lot of blacks, asians, or hispanics in the IB Program at my high school.  Most of the minorities throw their hands up in the air once they realize they aren't white. So they ridicule the ones that don't?  They make fun of the ones who want to better themselves by calling them white? Who ever said you have to be white to be smart?  Now, I do admit, I feel a little out of place in my classes. There is very little diversity, but I don't segegrate(spelling??) myself from the kids in my class because of their skin color.  But I must also say that I do get mocked and teased for having white friends and being in the IB Program.  I hear only too often, "Oh, so now you're trying to be white?"  And I hate to say it, but if being smart means trying to be white, then yes, I'm trying to be white.  Not that I'm not proud of my heritage, I'm very proud about where I came from, just not proud enough to continue down a pathway that leads to nothing like so many of my fellow people.  Everybody is always ready and willing to critique another; especially if you are trying to better yourself with a good education. Or if you are a smart minority with friends of that particular race.  I guess what I'm trying to say is why does everything come back to race? What does that have to do with anything? It should not matter what color your skin is if you are trying to be a better person for yourself.  What should matter is you knowing what's best for you. If you are a smart individual, don't be afraid to show it.


I guess, as you can tell, there's a lot of mockery going on at my school. Do you think that it's too much for a high school?  

Please, I don't want to start a big arguement about race...I'm just looking for critisism. Thank you


----------



## eleutheromaniac (Jul 25, 2004)

Criticism on what exactly?


----------



## Smurf Mamita (Jul 25, 2004)

I would just like to see what people think. If it's a good article, a bad article, an okay article. Just whatever anybody thinks about it.

I know that it should be longer, I'm gonna work on that later on.


----------



## eleutheromaniac (Jul 25, 2004)

The 'oreo' debate is a little boring to me to be honest.  In Canada it's way different.  There's racism here, but it's the way people deal with their racism that's different.  Did you see "Bowling for Columbine".  That's pretty acurate: people just let you be up here.  There's no pressure to fit into a certain mold, and so people just gravitate to their natural individualistic tendancies, as opposed to fulfilling a tired stereotype.

I think your argument is a little too narrow.  In truth, anyone who is exceedingly intelligent is going to face opposition, regardless of race.   "Great minds have always faced violent opposition from mediocrities." ~Einstein.

I think you'll have to tell me more about where you intend to expand this article before I further comment, since this is clearly a first draft.


----------



## Smurf Mamita (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, over here, where I live, the color of your skin is always an issue.  I guess it also depends where and how you grew up. But I've grown up my whole life being called white. Just because I did well in school. It's kind of sad actually. Oh well. And there's a lot of pressure to be like your own people here where I live. It's horrible. Sometimes, it's like you're living a double life. Like, with one set of friends, I speak improperly and ghetto. But with another set of friends (my "white" friends) I speak properly and I present myself a totally different way. It's really tough when I have a friend from each group. Their faces always have a confused expression on it...yeah...anyway...enough about the way it is here...


----------



## Emma LB (Jul 27, 2004)

I think the IB introduction is a good one, but as you said yourself you might want to expand a bit on the actual point you're trying to make (but not a lot, this is already very good). Why do some of your friends make fun of you? Add that it's because they are just repeating what others have said without thinking themselves or that they feel you're trying to somehow tell them that the life they lead just isn't good enough for you, and that they don't like that of course. 
There are a few mistakes in the text, but you'll probably find them yourself when you look over it again (e.g. criticise not critique).


> I guess what I'm trying to say is


I would leave this bit out, just say 'Why does everything ...', that sounds much better. Otherwise I think it'll be a good article once it's revised. Just wondering, is this for a school magazine or a local newspaper? 

And it is applicable to other societies too, I can't say if it is or isn't for Canadians, but for most of Europe it is (depends where you live of course). If it's any help I can tell you that it's not down to the colour of your skin really. Where I live you have the Russian and Turkish kids, and (at least the Russians) look just like the Germans, and you'll still find that the Russians and the Turks form groups in school and separate themselves from Germans. You end up with schools the Russians prefer, ones the Turkish prefer and ones the Germans prefer (that is the parents often send their kids to those schools, where they know all the other Turkish/Russian/German kid's will be going, e.g. you won't find any Tukish Muslims at a Catholic girl's school   ). It's not quite that bad here as where you live, because this mentality that a good education is something only for Germans doesn't really exist, but if all your friends aren't good at school and you're hanging out with the 'clever ones', then they'll make fun of you regardless if you're German, Turkish or Russian.


----------



## Tori (Jul 30, 2004)

I liked the article although I think if you could get some facts in there from other sources it would be much more credible and not just an opinionated essay on race vs intelligence.  Maybe look up on the most wonderful Mister Google and see if you can get some other articles, essays, statistics to back up your opinion? 

If you take a more objective stance, fill up your article with credible sources, and then weave your opinion in carefully, I think your article would be brilliant.


----------



## Smurf Mamita (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm so excited!! I showed the journalism teacher this article so she could tell me how to improve it and everything. And usually, Journalism 1 kids can not publish things in the school newspaper, and she said that if and when I fix it, she'll put it in the paper cuz she thinks it's a really good approach to the whole situation. I'm so excited!!! I'll post up the new one once I write it!

Okay...enough of my rambles...


----------

